# apple watch et ios 10.3.1 ??



## yabr (8 Mars 2019)

bonjour
tres tenté par une apple watch d'occasion ..version 2 ou 3...gps

seulement je suis sous 10.3.1 sur mon 6s plus(me convient très bien,super autonomie,aucun bug;quasi parfait à mes yeux) et je ne veux pas passer sous 12....(!)
Sous 10.3.1 j'ai bien l'appli native watch

pourrais rester sur ios 10.et  faire le jumelage ?

merci a vous


----------



## fousfous (8 Mars 2019)

Non, il faut la dernière version d'iOS pour faire fonctionner watchOS.


----------



## yabr (15 Mars 2019)

bonjour
j'ai acheté une aw3 et suis passé sous 12.1.4....
Ravi ! 12.1.4  fonctionne tres bien sur mon 6s plus et ravi de l'iw3


----------



## Vanton (9 Avril 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Non, il faut la dernière version d'iOS pour faire fonctionner watchOS.



C’est pas un peu plus compliqué que ça... ? 

À ma connaissance une montre peut tout à fait fonctionner avec un iPhone sous iOS 10, à condition qu’elle aussi n’ait pas été mise à jour. 

Je parle des Series 2. Qui ont été lancées en même temps qu’iOS 10. Si tu en trouves une qui soit encore avec son OS d’origine, ça marchera certainement.

Les Series 3 ont besoin d’iOS 11 elles donc c’est à oublier. Et les Series 4 d’iOS 12.


----------



## fousfous (9 Avril 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> C’est pas un peu plus compliqué que ça... ?
> 
> À ma connaissance une montre peut tout à fait fonctionner avec un iPhone sous iOS 10, à condition qu’elle aussi n’ait pas été mise à jour.
> 
> ...


En gros il faut la derniers version d'iOS pour faire fonctionner la dernière version de watchOS, comme iTunes en fait.


----------



## Vanton (9 Avril 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> En gros il faut la derniers version d'iOS pour faire fonctionner la dernière version de watchOS, comme iTunes en fait.



Ça oui... Mais si elle veut s’amuser à trouver une Series 2 non mise à jour, ça doit marcher... C’est pas très commode j’en conviens, mais c’est possible.


----------

